# Tommy Kiara R



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi thought i would share some photos of me TKR .

Just finished the GTR, it was a cat c right off, rear quarter damage/ bumpers damaged by tow truck .

Fixed alot of the car myself will put up more photos of the work done soon

Hope u like.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice indeed!!!

Bob


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

That looks bang tidy, how many of these were made?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

No way I remember this for sale...I think??

Very well done dude, looks great!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

great to see a car recovered!!! awesome work bud


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks to all

This car in no 174 of 400 . 
Looked into getting new bumpers from japan TK want £1700 plus taxes and delevery each bumper!!
Had bumpers fixed with more glass fibre instead looks like new


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*Some Photos of the work i done*


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*Some more from yesterday*

Looking to replace and remove some of the stickers and get it back to original

Had the car round knockhill on sunday the 29th jan, she is going well

Looking for some 18" wheels and a clutch for the car if anyone can help?


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Ive had these pictures saved from 2006 when i first started looking for a GTR, i contacted the seller at the time and he wanted £19k for it, unfortunatley over my budget.

Every now and again i look at them and dream, your a lucky boy!

Notice any similarities to yours?




























:smokin:


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*NICE*

Its the same car:clap:

Was looking for some history on the car:thumbsup:

good photos

Cheers mate:thumbsup:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

No problem, glad to be of use! When you decide to sell, PM me.


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

G18RST said:


> No problem, glad to be of use! When you decide to sell, PM me.


Will do.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

great too see it repaired

but god, you picked a hard repair/replace method on the n/s quater. You should of rejoined and rewelded on the original joins rather then fill through out the centre. 

Saves any sinkage

enjoy your rarity


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

clarky_gtt said:


> great too see it repaired
> 
> but god, you picked a hard repair/replace method on the n/s quater. You should of rejoined and rewelded on the original joins rather then fill through out the centre.
> 
> ...


Yeah i know but the rest of the car is like new and the donnor part was rusty at the sill and cost loads so did not want to scrap it. should have bought a new quarter.

Like to make my life hard you see lol


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Well done buddy looking good some nice skills you have there, maybe ill get to see it up knocky in the flesh this year get some pics. Me likey.:thumbsup:


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

nismoboy said:


> Well done buddy looking good some nice skills you have there, maybe ill get to see it up knocky in the flesh this year get some pics. Me likey.:thumbsup:


Thanks nismoboy.

Will look out for you at knockhill:thumbsup:


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

looking good mate :thumbsup:


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

DanW33gtr said:


> looking good mate :thumbsup:


Cheers to all


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice.

Where did the rear quarter panel come from? I'm just wondering if thats from my first Skyline, a R33 GTS-T with Rage flip paint same as quarter you have pictured.

Baz


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Think it came from MGT


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

bob, its lookin good mate, did you use those spats?
ill have to pop up for a cuppa and a look over the dog..............


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

AlexH said:


> bob, its lookin good mate, did you use those spats?
> ill have to pop up for a cuppa and a look over the dog..............


Yeah i used one and made it the same as the otherside.

Your welcome round for a cuppa anytime


----------



## "Clarkey" (May 21, 2010)

very nice TK mate!!


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car you own(ed)? Know it is a red BNR34 Tommy Kaira here in Sweden on UK plates but never hear or seeing it...


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*For sale*

Thinking about selling the car.

Looking for £10,000 ono

Needs clutch


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

bump for n1 v spec


----------

